# Kahr PM40



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I picked up my Kahr PM 40 last night. Even got a chance to run a few magizines of reloads thru it while I was there. It ate up a little of everything with out any problems, but It sure lets you know your shooting a 16 oz. pistol. I also picked up a smart carry holster and ordered a Mitch Rosen Clipper IWB. I even got to pick up my CCW permit. Yesterday was a GOOD DAY.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Pics-We need Pics!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice pistol. Get yourself some Winchester Ranger 180 grain and you will be good to go. :smt023


----------

